# Today in Military History - wrong date?



## navymich (3 Oct 2008)

Just noticed on the home page that the "Today in Military History" is showing date and details for 2 Oct.  However, when you view the calendar, it has 3 Oct highlighted.  Is it programmed to switch over at a specific time?  (knowing my luck, it will switch over after I post this and everyone will wonder wtf I'm talking about....like usual ;D)

BTW, talking about history, Armyvern is 40 today!


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Oct 2008)

Yeah I've noticed that for a while too. It's always a day behind on the main page.

Oh, and :cheers: to Vern!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Oct 2008)

Hmmm, it seems to be a day behind... (except I just fixed it for today). I suspect this is related to the odd post time for some users... can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2009)

Warning: this topic has not been posted in for at least 100 days.
Unless you're sure you want to reply, please consider starting a new topic. 

Noticed a spelling error in the calendar entry for today, maybe a MOD or Mike can fix?

1871: Paris surrendered to the Germans
1918: John McRae author of the poem "In Flanders Field" dies of pneumonia near Boulogne, France.
1932: *Japenese palnes * bomb Shanghai


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jan 2009)

Thanks... it's fixed!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks... it's fixed!



Still one spelling mistake Mike

Should be Japanese not Japenese


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jan 2009)

Got it (and 3 other similar misspellings too!)

Thanks again


----------



## AC 011 (24 Sep 2009)

Rather than open a new thread on the same topic...

Today's entry listed The Charge of the Light Brigade at Balaclava for 24 Sept 1854.

The correct date is 25 Oct 1854.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Sep 2009)

Thanks... it's been fixed! (but will still show here for a bit longer...)


----------



## AC 011 (7 Nov 2009)

Not a date correction, but this seems to be the best place... 

Noted in the entry for Nov 7th:

"1900: VC won by *Sgt Edward James Gibson*, The Royal Canadian Dragoons, Leliefontien, Komati River"

His last name is missing.  Should be Sgt Edward James Gibson Holland.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2009)

Fixed it, thanks!


----------



## Rheostatic (10 Feb 2011)

1 Feb 1900: Le Regiment du Saguenay: Dieu at Patrie (God and Co

This military history item seems to have an italics tag left open, italicizing everything that follows.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Feb 2011)

Thanks... the problem was actually much larger, somewhere a long time ago, all of our calendar entries were truncated to 60 characters... I had to go waaaay back to find a backup that wasn't cut short and then merge the old entries with the new... it should be all fixed up now.


----------

